# Soma Wolverine Rohloff Speedhub



## GMT8 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi - can anybody tell me which Rohloff Speedhub is compatible with the Soma Wolverine? I will order online and want to make sure I order the right model and with the right parts to fit. 

Better still. Please post pictures of your Rohloff Speedhub on the Wolverine if you have it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say call Cycle Monkey and check-out UR options, could go belt drive...


----------



## GMT8 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks. I have already contacted Neil. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GMT8 said:


> Hi - can anybody tell me which Rohloff Speedhub is compatible with the Soma Wolverine? I will order online and want to make sure I order the right model and with the right parts to fit.
> 
> Better still. Please post pictures of your Rohloff Speedhub on the Wolverine if you have it.
> 
> Thanks in advance












This one will work with the Paragon Machine works Rohloff/SS dropouts.

Rohloff Disc Speedhub 500/14 XC QR > Components > Wheel Parts > Rear Hubs | Jenson USA










You'll want the OEM axle plate to use with the Paragon Rohloff dropouts.


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

I contacted Neil recently about my Soma Juice and learned from him that the Wolverine has not passed the Gate's stiffness test so you'll probably have problems getting the carrier that adapts the Rohloff hub to the Gates rear cog.


----------



## gusto66 (Nov 21, 2015)

Rohloff Hub Finder:

Speedhub finder: www.rohloff.de

You want CC (QR skewer), DB (Disk Brake), EX (External Mech), 135 width (not fat bike version), Solo version (not tandem version):

Model 8025 (Silver)
Model 8026 (Red)
Model 8027 (Black) (This is the one I use on my Wolverine)

You will need to buy an OEM2 axle plate and a brake adapter with a Rohloff-specific tab (Monkeybone or Speedbone). Note the brake adapters are rotor size specific so get one that matches your rotor size.

You will not need a chain tensioner because of the Wolverines sliding dropouts.

Stay away from the torque arm versions (the OEM2 axle plate version is cleaner and makes it easier to drop the wheel).


----------



## Doiiue (Apr 6, 2012)

BlackSheep01 said:


> I contacted Neil recently about my Soma Juice and learned from him that the Wolverine has not passed the Gate's stiffness test so you'll probably have problems getting the carrier that adapts the Rohloff hub to the Gates rear cog.


According to Gates Carbon Drive frame stiffness test page, Soma Wolverine passed :

"http://www.gatescarbondrive.com/Manufacturers%20And%20Models"

So, I did the Rohloff/Belt project went ? You like it ? Any hints on what could cause problems ?


----------



## aknoch (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like there are two recommendations here OEM and OEM2. Which one is it?


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

OEM2. Unless your going with the newer thru-axle Rohloff hubs, then there is a post mount version. You will also need to get different sliding dropouts from PMW.


----------



## aknoch (Apr 24, 2012)

BlackSheep01 said:


> OEM2. Unless your going with the newer thru-axle Rohloff hubs, then there is a post mount version. You will also need to get different sliding dropouts from PMW.


Like this PMW slider?

B4010 - Left Side Insert for Flat/Flanged Sliding Dropout, 10 mm Skewer, ISO Mount, Rohloff in Sliding

So you need the OEM2, a particular PMW slider, and a monkey bone for IS mount disc brakes like Wolverine has? Does the OEM2 come from Rohloff?

About to buy and trying to cover my bases. Thanks for your insight


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, I confused the two. You need the OEM axle plate and that slider dropout.

You don't need the Monkey Bone. The PMW Rohloff specific dropout with the OEM axle plate will handle the torque and not void the warranty. The Monkey Bone works with the OEM2 axle plate. The OEM axle plate slides right into the dropout. Google image search "OEM axle plate rohloff" to see how it fits together.

I have a similar setup. Rohloff XL with a belt drive on a Soma Sandworm. I built the Rohloff wheel myself so I did all kind of research on the setup.


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Doiiue said:


> So, I did the Rohloff/Belt project went ? You like it ? Any hints on what could cause problems ?


Heavy, but my favorite setup so far. 35lbs with a dropper post, Bluto, and HED aluminum wheels. Only a Pinion gear box would be better.


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

I also don't know if the stock drive side slider will work with the PMW slider. I bought both sides from PMW. I still got the drive side with the derailleur hanger for the snubber for the belt drive setup.


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, be sure you get the right Wolverine frame. The Soma Fab site says only the 2nd generation was approved for Rohloff hubs. See the FAQ for the frame.


----------

